# Search for the best laser knife: Konosuke vs. Gesshin vs. Sakai vs. others?



## machalik (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here.

I have been reading this forum for about half a year and have gained so much theoretical knowledge on Japanese knives as one could possibly hope for in such a short time.

Last year, I started my search for my first serious Japanese knife and originally wanted a damascus Hattori HD (as nearly everyone probably did at some point). After reading a bit, I quickly discovered that there is a plenty other manufacturers, some with better profiles, some with better steels, and eventually I found this gentlemen called Boar_d_laze from whom I must have read pretty much every single post he wrote. I have no idea if you still visit these pages, BDL, but _THANK YOU _for all your contributions here, they made the last 6 months of my life super interesting and helped me so much in deciding what I want.

Long story short, during my research, I doubled and then tripled my budget and bought me a Konosuke HD2 240 mm wa-gyuto. Today I think I might have even bought a funayuki/gyuto 270 mm but I can always do that later (my cutting technique seems to favour a longer flat area at the heel and the extra length would come handy when slicing meat, too).

I am _super-happy_ with my Konosuke. Although I didn't feel brave enough yet to attempt changing its edge from the factory-made, partially convex 50/50 edge to something more acute and asymmetrical, I did polish it with the Arashiyama 6000 and stropped on a piece of newspaper when it started losing some of its bite and it acts like a light saber. That said, I am a newbie in freehand sharpening and am being extra careful before letting the knife on the Bester 1200 to create some asymmetry. I am practicing on other unimportant knives in the meantime and enjoying my Konosuke at its near-factory state, although many of you would say that it can be taken a lot farther (with skill).

Now, being a curious person, I was looking into the Gesshin knives and was wondering if anyone had any direct experience with comparing their Ginga series to the Konosuke lasers (to talk apples and apples, it would be fair to compare stainless with stainless, white #2 with white #2 etc., and I know there is no HD2 alternative among Gesshins). Is there any significantly different feel to the Gesshin Ginga knives, do they get even sharper or hold the edge longer or possibly have different profile than Konosukes? I am thinking if I come by some cash, I might even buy a Gesshin knife and compare them myself just for the fun of it. Still, I would appreciate if someone shed some light if such a person is here. And what about Sakai Yusuke? I heard they are true lasers, too, although they haven't been on CKTG's stock for a while. It is apparent to me that lasers are the way to go for me and would like to know more about their varieties.

I love the way the Kono falls through raw carrots. I started eating a lot more carrot just because of that. Is there any reason to try out another laser or would it behave the same? I know you will tell me there is in fact no _real_ reason to switch from one knife to the other but think an obsessively curious person who has the time to play around 

Thank you so much for any responses!

Jiri

Czech Republic


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Kono HD Kiritsuke Gyuto @ 270mm is an amazing machine with the flattish profile you're describing. Here's mine





  








kono2_zps96e10887.jpg




__
mike9


__
Feb 19, 2014


----------



## machalik (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Mike and thanks for your reply!

For now, I would definitely like to stick with the classic Gyuto shape (for whatever reason, I really don't like the Kiritsuke shape, at annoys me) and am more interested in comparing different brands between each other.

J.


----------

